

Alternatives to Amazon EC2 - Ripst

I was wondering what are the best alternatives to Amazon.<p>I use both Amazon (past 6 months) and openHosting (past 3 years). OpenHosting has been nice, with the occasional service disruption but really good technical support by people in the know. I am using their old infrastructure (vServer) but they have a new version out that looks cool (KVM). http://www.openhosting.com/cloud-hosting-features/hosting-demo/<p>What is your preference?
======
asharp
<http://orionvm.com.au> is cool, easy to use and stupidly fast. (Disks 60%
faster then a raid 10 of 15K SAS disks, #1 in a whole suite of benchmarks
<http://orionvm.com.au/blog/3rd-Party-Performance-Benchmarks/>)

Currently Australia only, although if you are in the US and find it
interesting, email me.

------
wewyor
Linode, if you don't need the cloud way of doing things (it is much harder to
create your own image and use it on multiple servers, though doable it isn't
the recommended way).

Things like stackscripts and on demand servers make it closer to the cloud
style but not really. They are a good VPS provider with good support and
reliability.

~~~
pilib
upvote for linode, I'm using them for my personal server for over a year and
I'm very satisfied.

They have an API for which you have documentation, stackscripts and other
goodies, try it out.

You can go with slicehost as well, although I haven't tried them.

------
kennethologist
<http://www.softlayer.com/> seems to be a good provider. Haven't used them as
yet but will be making the switch from Amazon as soon as all of my instances
are up.

------
jdrucker
I'm a rackspace guy.

~~~
Ripst
What is it that you like about rackspace?

I have never tried them, but they seem pricey, and I get the feeling that when
you try to get technical support in this very big providers you deal with some
intern or temporary worker who has been there for 6 months, not the people who
set up the datacenter from the ground up.

Also small companies know their only chance is to never loose a customer.

~~~
wpeterson
Rackspace support leaves much to be desired but it's 100x better than even
Premium EC2 support (in my experience).

